# Preliminary PH40 - AELight 35-50 Comparison



## AEHaas (Jun 25, 2010)

These lights are similar yet different. The size, weight and feel are about the same. The hard waterproof case of the PH40 is durable, yet big, heavy and space hoarding. The soft case of the 35-50 is somewhat expandable, lighter and easy to shove into smaller spaces. It however gives no additional protection. The build quality seems top notch for both. The 35-50 has big rubber O-rings to help if the light is dropped but not located on outside edges as on other AELight HID’s. The 35-50 also has several mounting options (threaded screw holes) not available on the Polarion without additional hardware. Both are instant on from contactless magnetic switches. Turning one way gives you low on the 35-50 and the other direction gives you high output. Either direction gives you the single 40 watt output level on the Polarion.












Both lights last around an hour but the AELight will last around 2 hours on the low 35 watt setting. Only the PH40 has an external battery level indicator. I have not had the time to do a proper outside test but the ceiling bounce reveals similar patterns with the following levels after stabilization:

PH40 = 77 lux
35-50 = 66 low, 105 high lux

aehaas


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2010)

How's the warm-up time on the AE? Is it as fast as the PH40 to get to full power?


----------



## AEHaas (Jun 25, 2010)

Both lights are instant-on. In fact the AE initially has a higher output that settles down after about 6 - 8 seconds. If you are on low power at 66 lux on my ceiling and turn it to high you first get 112 lux that settles down to 105 after a few seconds. It seems both lights have initially high currents to get the lights to full output very fast.

aehaas


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Very interesting comparison. Looking forward to some comparison beamshots when you have the time.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, this is exciting stuff. I've been curiously waiting for someone to review one of these. It is nice to have a 2 hour run-time option as well. Polarion was talking about a 2 stage light for a while but it never quite materialized.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## dudemar (Jun 25, 2010)

I am looking forward to the beamshots and review.

When I have enough money  for the Xenide.


----------



## king2penn (Jun 27, 2010)

i would like both for my christmas much


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jun 28, 2010)

good review!!


----------



## AEHaas (Jul 5, 2010)

The baseline picture was just black. The tower is over 500 yards away.

Here is the building with first the 35-50 on 35W, then 50W, then the PH40:

35-50 low





35-50 high





PH40





Now the Palm tree and field, first the 35-50 on 35W, then 50W, then the PH40

35-50 low





35-50 high





PH40





My time was limited so it is the best I can do.

aehaas


----------



## AEHaas (Jul 5, 2010)

You can see some fireworks on the left hand side of some of the pictures.

Overall the 35-50 seems to have a slightly broader hot spot and is a little brighter when on high than the PH40. The key benefit is that you can use low power for 2 hours. 

The low is brighter than the 25W AELight.

I like the looks and ergonomics of the PH40 over the 35-50. But the 2 hour run of the AELight on low is hard to ignore.

aehaas


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 5, 2010)

Honestly the PH40 and the AE's 50W mode look about the same. What are your impressions when comparing the brightness in person?


----------



## AEHaas (Jul 5, 2010)

The difference is easy to see. But it is not as big as the difference between the PH40 and the 35-50 at 35W. 

On a gross level, as you would expect, they all look nearly similar. Any way you view it there is a lot of light.

I was walking around the neighborhood the other night changing the light from 35 to 50 and back many times. When I was on the last leg home I just left it on one level. When I got home I had no idea if it was on low or high.

aehaas


----------



## Patriot (Jul 5, 2010)

jasonck08 said:


> Honestly the PH40 and the AE's 50W mode look about the same. What are your impressions when comparing the brightness in person?




I think the difference is easy to see in the tower shot but the difference is more difficult to discern in the closer shot. Overall, the performance of the AE seems to be excellent from what I can tell. I will add that we should see this type of performance given the price.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice beamshots. 

I would love to see the 35/50 pitted against a 50W HID, specifically a PH50 or Titanium L50/L70.:devil:


----------



## AEHaas (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is that all these are similar, not different enough to choose one over another by rating the maximum light. The L70 is 2-speed as well but is not waterproof nor does it have a removable battery. But it has a lot of light.

The 35-50 has the 2-speed advantage and a replaceable battery and is waterproof and highly durable. 

The PH40 is waterproof but not rated for underwater use. The battery is also easy to replace and the light is very durable. But it has only one level of output. 

I just do not have the time to compare all the lights that I even have but I am very happy with the PH40 and 35-50 for all they do. The price is right considering what you get.

aehaas


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the AE 35-50 dive-rated?


----------



## dwminer (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, it's listed under dive lights and is
water resistance: 50 meters
http://www.aelight.com/product.php?category=25&id=238


----------



## dudemar (Jul 6, 2010)

AEHaas said:


> My guess is that all these are similar, not different enough to choose one over another by rating the maximum light.
> 
> I just do not have the time to compare all the lights...



It's ok, I was thinking along the lines of...

HID SHOOTOUT!!! It's been a while since we've had one in the HID forum...


----------



## sledhead (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know about "dive ratings" but the PH40 was good to "5 atm " which I was told was around 50 meters. 

I love my Polarion. the AE looks like a fine light also, in its own right.:thumbsup:


----------



## dudemar (Jul 7, 2010)

AEHaas,

Were you able to do any runtime tests?


----------



## AEHaas (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry, no.

aehaas


----------



## dudemar (Jul 19, 2010)

AEHaas,

Any idea how long it takes to charge the Xenide's battery?


----------



## AEHaas (Jul 19, 2010)

I just charged it yesterday and it took around 3 hours. It was the first time since the initial charge that I plugged it in.


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 1, 2010)

To do a fair test with the 35-50 on high you must use the Polarion PH50 ..


----------

